# ECB Mods complte (with pics)



## bpinmi (Sep 18, 2014)

Completed my initial mods to the ECB that was sitting brand new in the box in my Dad's basement for the past 15 years.

Heavy duty "L" brackets used for legs mounted on outside.













IMG_3989.JPG



__ bpinmi
__ Sep 18, 2014






Thermometer added.













IMG_3987.JPG



__ bpinmi
__ Sep 18, 2014






Existing hole for the heat indicator that came with unit converted into exhaust. Tuna Fish can lid used for cover.













IMG_3988.JPG



__ bpinmi
__ Sep 18, 2014






Charcoal pan. Venting holes drilled on sides and raised grate added.













IMG_3990.JPG



__ bpinmi
__ Sep 18, 2014






How am I doing?


----------



## thinblueduke (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks good to me!  I've never tried the vent holes in the sides of the charcoal pan (I put mine in the bottom), but it it works, it works!


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks great. Now, season it and smoke something.


----------



## bpinmi (Sep 18, 2014)

thinblueduke said:


> Looks good to me!  I've never tried the vent holes in the sides of the charcoal pan (I put mine in the bottom), but it it works, it works!


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

BPinMI said:


>


Try it and see what happens.


----------



## gary s (Sep 30, 2014)

Cool   I like using what you have,  You can turn out some great BBQ on a less than $100 smoker    Wow !!!

Gary S


----------

